# Canon Celebrates its 14th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Marketshare in Global Interchangeable-Lens Digit



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 29, 2017)

```
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., March 29, 2017</strong> – Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, announced today that its parent company, Canon Inc., announced that the Company’s interchangeable-lens digital cameras have maintained the No. 1 share of the global market for 14 consecutive years from 2003 to 2016<sup>1</sup>.</p>
<p>Canon Inc., which develops the key components featured in its interchangeable-lens cameras—CMOS image sensors, image processors and interchangeable lenses —employs these cutting-edge technologies across its entire product lineup, from entry-level models that achieve high-image quality with easy operation to professional-use flagship cameras, effectively responding to the needs of a wide range of users.</p>
<p>In 2003, the dawn of digital SLR cameras, Canon introduced its breakthrough EOS Digital Rebel. This groundbreaking camera, which was competitively priced and featured a compact, lightweight design, captured the top share of the global market and set the stage for growth in the digital SLR market. Since that time, Canon has continued to launch a range of epoch-making products, including the professional-model EOS-1D series and the EOS 5D series which paved the way for digital SLR video recording.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>During 2016, Canon introduced an impressive lineup of interchangeable-lens camera products that supported the Company’s achievement of a 14th consecutive year at the top of the global market. In March, the Company released the EOS 80D for advanced-amateur users, which features excellent still image quality and superb operability when shooting video. Then in April, the Company released its flagship model, the EOS-1D X Mark II, ideal for sport photography thanks to its 14 frame-per-second continuous shooting capability. The EOS 5D Mark IV, capable of 4K video, was then released in September. Additionally, the Company’s interchangeable-lens camera lineup expanded with the introduction of the high-end EOS M5 compact-system camera in November.</p>
<p>Canon will continue to respond to the needs of its wide range of customers by further bolstering its lineup in 2017. Already this year, the Company launched three new interchangeable-lens cameras equipped with the highly accurate autofocus technology, Dual Pixel CMOS AF – the EOS M6 compact-system camera, the EOS 77D and EOS Rebel T7i.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 29, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates its 14th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Marketshare in Global Interchangeable-Lens D*

*******.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 29, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates its 14th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Marketshare in Global Interchangeable-Lens D*

14 years is a long time to be on top. Hopefully they don't let it go to their head. I kind of feel bad for Nikon shooters, they never get to be #1.


----------



## photonius (Mar 29, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates its 14th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Marketshare in Global Interchangeable-Lens D*



ethanz said:


> 14 years is a long time to be on top. Hopefully they don't let it go to their head. I kind of feel bad for Nikon shooters, they never get to be #1.



It's because of the black tele, people prefer white ...


----------



## pvalpha (Mar 29, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates its 14th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Marketshare in Global Interchangeable-Lens D*



ethanz said:


> 14 years is a long time to be on top. Hopefully they don't let it go to their head. I kind of feel bad for Nikon shooters, they never get to be #1.


I don't feel too bad for Nikon shooters. Not being number 1 means they're trying harder. They got the D500. And unless there's been rumors I haven't seen in the last few months - We're not likely to see a 7DIII until 2021 and then its specs will just graze slightly past the current D500 - if that. :'( I'm a little disappointed I don't have the toys the D500 has... but my camera shoots great, so I'm still very happy.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Mar 29, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates its 14th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Marketshare in Global Interchangeable-Lens D*



ethanz said:


> 14 years is a long time to be on top. Hopefully they don't let it go to their head. I kind of feel bad for Nikon shooters, they never get to be #1.


Why would they care about a company being on top or someone else's money if it isn't their money. I am sure they are satisfied as long as they can use the cameras for what they intended. For the best few years I am not seeing much that camera dslr's are doing that a Nikon cant aside from pretty cool Video AF.


----------



## Talys (Mar 29, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates its 14th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Marketshare in Global Interchangeable-Lens D*

Horrible news... it's because Canon isn't making a FF mirror---

Uh, I mean... Fake news! Fake news!






RayValdez360 said:


> ethanz said:
> 
> 
> > 14 years is a long time to be on top. Hopefully they don't let it go to their head. I kind of feel bad for Nikon shooters, they never get to be #1.
> ...



Because people like to champion their brands and gloat about how much better their favorite [ camera | smartphone | gaming console | laptop | tablet | television | car | operating system ] is. Obviously, things that sell more MUST be technically and technologically better, and being the consumer of the top brand MUST make the customer smarter. 

In all seriousness, 14 years is a long run that Canon should be pretty happy with. I wonder what the margin is by.


----------



## jedy (Mar 29, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates its 14th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Marketshare in Global Interchangeable-Lens D*



Talys said:


> Because people like to champion their brands and gloat about how much better their favorite [ camera | smartphone | gaming console | laptop | tablet | television | car | operating system ] is. Obviously, things that sell more MUST be technically and technologically better, and being the consumer of the top brand MUST make the customer smarter.


I can understand people sticking with a brand because of investment and the brand ecosystem but acting superior about it is simply childish. I have an admiration for all camera technology but can also easily get bored with the 'gear lust' aspect of it.


----------



## dak723 (Mar 29, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates its 14th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Marketshare in Global Interchangeable-Lens D*



Talys said:


> Because people like to champion their brands and gloat about how much better their favorite [ camera | smartphone | gaming console | laptop | tablet | television | car | operating system ] is. Obviously, things that sell more MUST be technically and technologically better, and being the consumer of the top brand MUST make the customer smarter.



Well, mature adults buy the product they think will be best for them. They don't care if the company is #1 or #10 as long as they continue to stay in business.

Those that root for companies as if they were sports teams and gloat (or whine) endlessly based on what "their" company is doing - well, they are what internet forums are made for!


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 29, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates its 14th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Marketshare in Global Interchangeable-Lens D*



neuroanatomist said:


> *******.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 29, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates its 14th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Marketshare in Global Interchangeable-Lens D*



ahsanford said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > *******.



Great file name


----------



## Woody (Mar 30, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates its 14th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Marketshare in Global Interchangeable-Lens D*



Talys said:


> In all seriousness, 14 years is a long run that Canon should be pretty happy with. I wonder what the margin is by.



This is how wide the margin is:

"Canon has about half the ILC market, and Nikon about half of the remaining half."
- http://www.dslrbodies.com/newsviews/the-nikon-q3-financials.html

But...

"...many people who've attached their own photographic value to the gear they're using, not on the pictures they take. Thus, if the cameras are in crisis, so is their photography. 

Nonsense...

We should all be producers of photos, not complaints.

We should all be collectors of images, not gear. 

We should all be promoters of photography, not companies."
- http://www.dslrbodies.com/newsviews/existential-crisis.html


----------



## goldenhusky (Mar 30, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates its 14th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Marketshare in Global Interchangeable-Lens D*

ok..ok...ok.... what is the market share in terms of percentage. Has that gone up, down, statying flat... no one seems to be telling that. I agree I have not googled it.


----------



## goldenhusky (Mar 30, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates its 14th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Marketshare in Global Interchangeable-Lens D*

I just googled it and found everywhere it says "a leader in digital imaging solutions" is No 1 for the 14th consecutive year. No where it says what % of market share Canon has. I can only guess the % number might have gone down so they don't want to mention it anywhere. That is only a guess please don't quote me on that.


----------



## Woody (Mar 30, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates its 14th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Marketshare in Global Interchangeable-Lens D*



goldenhusky said:


> I just googled it and found everywhere it says "a leader in digital imaging solutions" is No 1 for the 14th consecutive year. No where it says what % of market share Canon has. I can only guess the % number might have gone down so they don't want to mention it anywhere. That is only a guess please don't quote me on that.



On the contrary, 2016 was an exceptional year for Canon. Their market share increased tremendously to ~ 49%. This has been attributed to the shortage of Sony sensors (after the Kumamoto earthquake) for all other camera suppliers.

Interchangeable lens camera market shares for Canon & Nikon over the years:

Canon - 47% (2006), 42% (2007), 38% (2008), 44.5% (2010), 40.6% (2012), 43.3% (2014), 49% (2016)

Nikon - 33% (2006), 40% (2007), 37% (2008), 29.8% (2010), 34.7% (2012), 32.1% (2014), 28% (2016)

In short, the combined market shares of C&N in 2006-2007 was ~ 80% which declined to ~ 75% for 2008-2016.

Source:
http://www.photoscala.de/2009/09/10/dslr-welt-im-wandel-2x-aktualisiert/
http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1000532
https://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/50832664
http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Sony-bets-on-mirrorless-cameras-for-revival?page=2
http://www.dslrbodies.com/newsviews/the-nikon-q3-financials.html


----------



## MintChocs (Mar 30, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates its 14th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Marketshare in Global Interchangeable-Lens D*

I can't see them ever not being No1. They have the most financial resources, patents etc. Nikon, Pentax and all the others are struggling.


----------



## goldenhusky (Mar 30, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates its 14th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Marketshare in Global Interchangeable-Lens D*

I can't find the 2016 market share % in any of the pages you have posted. I see 2014 market share on http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Sony-bets-on-mirrorless-cameras-for-revival?page=2 Did I miss something?



Woody said:


> goldenhusky said:
> 
> 
> > I just googled it and found everywhere it says "a leader in digital imaging solutions" is No 1 for the 14th consecutive year. No where it says what % of market share Canon has. I can only guess the % number might have gone down so they don't want to mention it anywhere. That is only a guess please don't quote me on that.
> ...


----------



## Woody (Mar 30, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates its 14th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Marketshare in Global Interchangeable-Lens D*



goldenhusky said:


> I can't find the 2016 market share % in any of the pages you have posted. I see 2014 market share on http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Sony-bets-on-mirrorless-cameras-for-revival?page=2 Did I miss something?



http://www.dslrbodies.com/newsviews/the-nikon-q3-financials.html

Look at the table for shipment numbers. The small print in the graphs gives the 2016 ILC market shares % calculated by Thom but it's not correct for Nikon.

From http://www.cipa.jp/stats/documents/e/d-2016_e.pdf, the total number of ILC shipped in 2016 is 11,607,778. This translates into 48.8% and 28.0% for Canon and Nikon respectively.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 30, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates its 14th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Marketshare in Global Interchangeable-Lens D*



MintChocs said:


> I can't see them ever not being No1. They have the most financial resources, patents etc. Nikon, Pentax and all the others are struggling.



That's what I don't want Canon to think. Business and technology can change quickly and they could be left with only their awards for being #1 for 14 years. I do hope Nikon can continue to be a competitor for them.


----------



## goldenhusky (Mar 31, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates its 14th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Marketshare in Global Interchangeable-Lens D*



Woody said:


> goldenhusky said:
> 
> 
> > I can't find the 2016 market share % in any of the pages you have posted. I see 2014 market share on http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Sony-bets-on-mirrorless-cameras-for-revival?page=2 Did I miss something?
> ...



Thank you. That makes sense


----------



## N2itiv (Mar 31, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates its 14th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Marketshare in Global Interchangeable-Lens D*



jedy said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > Because people like to champion their brands and gloat about how much better their favorite [ camera | smartphone | gaming console | laptop | tablet | television | car | operating system ] is. Obviously, things that sell more MUST be technically and technologically better, and being the consumer of the top brand MUST make the customer smarter.
> ...



It's a Canon jedi mind trick. All us Lukes are supposed to want it.


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 31, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates its 14th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Marketshare in Global Interchangeable-Lens D*

depending on whether Nikon or Canon manage to sell the very last DSLR, that company will have 100% market share. In the mirrorslapper category. ;D

And yes, it often helps to not just look at % figures (marketshare) but at absolute numbers: units sold, sales revenue.


----------



## Woody (Mar 31, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates its 14th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Marketshare in Global Interchangeable-Lens D*



AvTvM said:


> depending on whether Nikon or Canon manage to sell the very last DSLR, that company will have 100% market share. In the mirrorslapper category. ;D



Except the figures given are for interchangeable lens cameras... regardless of whether they are DSLRs or MILCs.


----------



## MossTech (Apr 1, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates its 14th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Marketshare in Global Interchangeable-Lens D*

I'm confused. "In 2003, _*the dawn of digital SLR cameras*_, Canon introduced its breakthrough EOS Digital Rebel." What about the Canon DSLR camera that I was using starting in 2000? Wasn't the D30 the first Canon DSLR camera. I shot my first digital wedding in December of 2000 with it!
Such fond memories.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates its 14th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Marketshare in Global Interchangeable-Lens D*

Hi MossTech. 
I think the difference is the price and therefore market penetration, I suspect the D30 sales were very low in comparison to the Digital Rebel (300D?) the first affordable digital camera. 

Cheers, Graham. 



MossTech said:


> I'm confused. "In 2003, _*the dawn of digital SLR cameras*_, Canon introduced its breakthrough EOS Digital Rebel." What about the Canon DSLR camera that I was using starting in 2000? Wasn't the D30 the first Canon DSLR camera. I shot my first digital wedding in December of 2000 with it!
> Such fond memories.


----------



## MossTech (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: Canon Celebrates its 14th Consecutive Year of No. 1 Marketshare in Global Interchangeable-Lens D*

I see your point Graham. But for the record, in 2000, I had used the Nikon DSLR offering, about $5k, and the Kodak offerings, about $25K! So I thought a 3 MP DSLR for $3k was a bargain! How quickly the technology has changed.


----------

